# Ferrari 458 Italia



## TheoGraphics (Nov 4, 2015)

New shots for Ferrada Wheels!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 4, 2015)

STUNNING. You know, every time I see car photo's that really catch my eye and make me say "wow"... I click on your flickr link and go, "oh of course it's him!" haha. You do great work and these are no exception. Really drawn to the wheels in each shot too I'm sure your client loved them.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 4, 2015)

Soooooo super clean. Nicely done, as always.

Jake


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 4, 2015)

Amazing, elegant, and powerful.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 9, 2015)

nice car


----------



## chupanhsanpham (Dec 7, 2015)

Too beautiful impeccably


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 8, 2016)

Those are the best car photos I have seen on the forum!


----------

